# Magnat speakers - guidance reqd



## gopi_16 (Mar 9, 2013)

I am setting up an separate hometheatre room. Room size 16X 12feet. The vendor is pushing me with Magnat speakers


1. MAGNAT (GERMANY) QUANTUM 757 -FLOOR STANDING SPEAKER 350 WATTS RMS @ 8 OHMS - 2 nos
2. QUANTAM 73 CENTER SPEAKER 250 WATTS RMS @ 8 OHMS -1 no
3. IW 810 IN WALL SURROUND SPEAKER 180 WATTS RMS @ 8 OHMS -4 nos
4. QUANTUM 731A SUBWOOFER 350 WATTS RMS 12 INCH WOOFER -1 no

I m not familiar with this brand. Is it a good one. My utility would be watching movies and listening good instrumental and melody.

Pl guide on whether i can go ahead with this speaker. The vendor also has Focal brand.

What is current market price of the above magnat speakers.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Unless your vendor is the only one within 50 miles except for a Walmart, Pushy end up getting a headbutt and a walk out imho...:boxer:

Though I have never heard them myself, I found this review its less the glowing

http://www.techradar.com/reviews/au...akers/magnat-quantum-650-series-981516/review

What they say about the sub, scares me, for HT I own an SVS sub and I have heard the HSUs both I find to be the best price/performance 

Did you like the sound of the Magnat's? What else is available to you? What have you listened too?


----------



## gopi_16 (Mar 9, 2013)

Felt the sound was better.

Other options of speakers are Focal and Boston Acoustics.

Even i had not heard of Magnat and that was the reason for this post.

Should i look out for any other options. If yes pl suggest good one


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

gopi_16 said:


> Felt the sound was better.
> 
> Other options of speakers are Focal and Boston Acoustics.
> 
> ...


Buy what sounds good or better to you

Boston and Focal make some nice stuff - also look out for Monitor Audio, Wharfedale
Tannoy, PSB and German Maestro (formerly MB Quart) speakers


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Speaker sound is highly subjective, what one likes another may dislike. The absolute best advice (and I beleive most at the shack will agree), is that auditioning multiple speakers and purchasing the one that sounds best to you is the way to go. Even better would be to pick 2-3 that you like the most and see if you would be allowed to listen to them in YOUR room since what you hear at the dealer may totally change in your space.


----------

